# RIP mathieu Pignon



## black_horse (25 February 2012)

Ive just read that this inspiration horseman has died  rumours of heart issues?

[youtube]Y9Rh8ZwngT4[/youtube]

Condolences to all who knew him

Taken from his personal website

"Freedom is not the beginning but in the end. Freedom is the fruit of good order."- Pierre Gaxotte


----------



## freckles22uk (25 February 2012)

I just read about it on FB..

RIP Mathieu..


----------



## hobo (25 February 2012)

That is very sad I have only seen clips on here or the telly and now will never see him.


----------



## jj1966 (26 February 2012)

Je suis desole, il tait un homme magnifique.  Il sera regrette par tous!

Peut-il danser les chevaux dans le ciel.

Mon coeur est triste.


I am sorry, he was a magnificent man, he will be missed by all!

May he dance with the horses in the skies. 

My heart is sad.


----------



## scrunchie (26 February 2012)

RIP Mathieu


----------



## PatrickK (27 February 2012)

Mathieu's death is a very sad loss to the horse world. A talented young man with a great gift. To see him run with his horses in the film, you would think his heart would have lasted to a 100. Rest in Peace Mathieu and please look after all our horses in the Heavens.


----------



## Luci07 (3 March 2012)

I can't find an official announcement but the French websites are saying he died of a heart attack....at only 29. So very sad. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## JenHunt (6 March 2012)

29?! my age 

what a wonderful horseman, am gutted I've never been able to see him in action apart from on youtube!


----------



## stencilface (6 March 2012)

RIP so sad at such a young age


----------



## Zerotolerance (9 March 2012)

http://www.horseweb.de/cms_uk/2012/02/28/france-mathieu-pignon-died/

Found the link above.


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 March 2012)

So sad. far to young to be taken.


----------

